# Dentist



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

Can anybody recommend a good dentist? Preferably one that works on a Friday/Saturday, I have a really bad toothache.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

binden365 said:


> Can anybody recommend a good dentist? Preferably one that works on a Friday/Saturday, I have a really bad toothache.


Illinois Dental Clinic on Jumeirah Beach Road, villa 43, reasonable prices, they work on Saturdays


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

binden365 said:


> Can anybody recommend a good dentist? Preferably one that works on a Friday/Saturday, I have a really bad toothache.


There is a very good one in Karama I have used on several occasions and he works every day except Friday. I havent got the details with me now but if you search the forum there was a thread about dentists and several people suggested some.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Knowledge Village, Modern Dental Clinic, Dr Vladimir. Excellent.


----------

